# Virtuavps another summer host?



## sv01 (Jun 24, 2014)

Another pet company ???


http://lowendbox.com/blog/virtuavps-4-20month-1gb-and-6-6month-1-5gb-in-buffalo-la-and-dallas/
ColoCrossing, Buffalo, NY, USA
Test IPv4: 192.3.178.186

@coreyman


Update Date: 2014-02-01 20:11:38
Creation Date: 2014-02-01 20:11:38
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2015-02-01 20:11:38

```
from https://virtuavps.com/terms.php
The following is a list of strictly prohibited usages:BitCoin farming and any other 'make money from spare resources programs.'
PTP File SharingTorrentingTOR Exit NodesBotnets
```
but they write tutorial how to torrenting

Btw on chicagovps offer Maarten forgot to put ColoCrossing, but only on chicagovps offer.


```
http://lowendbox.com/blog/chicagovps-7month-2gb-openvz-ssd-vps-and-more-dedi-included-in-six-us-locations/
Buffalo, NY, USA
Test IPv4: 75.127.3.3
```


----------



## coreyman (Jun 24, 2014)

sv01 said:


> Another pet company ???
> 
> 
> http://lowendbox.com/blog/virtuavps-4-20month-1gb-and-6-6month-1-5gb-in-buffalo-la-and-dallas/
> ...


No it's my brother's company. Cody Manshack  I'm glad he finally got posted on Lowendbox - he sent in his offer before I sent mine - LOL. BTW - why is the title 'another summer host'? I noticed you tagged a company I used to own as well. I'm not in any way involved with ydgh anymore.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2014)

Class, does this need the doctors good rectum searching?


----------



## sv01 (Jun 25, 2014)

why you use same test IP ?
 

LOL



coreyman said:


> No it's my brother's company. Cody Manshack  I'm glad he finally got posted on Lowendbox - he sent in his offer before I sent mine - LOL. BTW - why is the title 'another summer host'? I noticed you tagged a company I used to own as well. I'm not in any way involved with ydgh anymore.


----------



## zafouhar (Jun 25, 2014)

And the Registrant for both "companies" is Corey Manshack.


----------



## zafouhar (Jun 25, 2014)

Also very interesting: http://www.panhandlersonline.com/blog/virtuavps-com-must-of-bought-my-email/


----------



## MartinD (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh dear - off to a very bad start.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2014)

This went to LEB....


The LAWS for LEB offers: http://wiki.lowendbox.com/doku.php?id=listing-criteria

Bulletpoint #4 –> “Providers under 12 months old need to display valid public WHOIS information on their domain.”

*The WHOIS info is masked/not public/not valid.*

Whois virtuavps.com?

Whois Server Version 2.0

Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

Domain Name: VIRTUAVPS.COM
Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC
Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
Name Server: IVAN.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Name Server: NINA.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Status: clientRenewProhibited
Status: clientTransferProhibited
Status: clientUpdateProhibited
Updated Date: 21-may-2014
Creation Date: 01-feb-2014
Expiration Date: 01-feb-2015

>>> Last update of whois database: Wed, 25 Jun 2014 06:22:26 UTC <<<

NOTICE: The expiration date displayed in this record is the date the

The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and
Registrars.
Domain Name: VIRTUAVPS.COM
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Registrant Name: Corey Manshack
Registrant Organization: Virtua
Name Server: IVAN.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Name Server: NINA.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned

What else? This domain was "just" registered.

*Creation Date: 01-feb-2014* so it is well within that 12 month window.

Now Cody sent the offer in, isn’t he some *other* provider? He said this is his “brothers” company. Yet the domain info shows COREY MANSHACK registered it…. Not CODY MANSHACK.

Oh there is more….


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2014)

Just throwing it out there, that if you have multiple domains in a Cloudflare account, each new domain name you add will use the same nameservers as the first one you added. (At least all my CF domains do...)

With that said, both BitAccel and VirtuaVPS use IVAN.NS.CLOUDFLAORE.COM // NINA.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM

That's my only contribution. <shrugs>


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm ahhh concerned, others are too...

Yeah there are two brothers... At least that's kosher.

Corey's BitAccel just had an offer on LEB on June 7, 2014.  Like 18 days ago....  Now the brothers VirtuaVPS offer....

So BitAccel posted on here prior:



Test File for NY:
https://192.3.178.186:6767/100mb.test

Today on LEB for VirtuaVPS, the test IP:

http://lowendbox.com/blog/virtuavps-4-20month-1gb-and-6-6month-1-5gb-in-buffalo-la-and-dallas/

ColoCrossing, Buffalo, NY, USA
Test IPv4: 192.3.178.186
Test file: https://192.3.178.186:6767/100mb.test

Two different companies, the very same test IP too...


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2014)

Yo yo yo... WTF on that IP SWIP?  What the hell is CloudShards doing on that IP (the dually test IP)?

whois 192.3.178.186

#
# ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use
# available at: https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html
#


#
# The following results may also be obtained via:
# http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=192.3.178.186?showDetails=true&showARIN=false&ext=netref2
#


# start

NetRange:       192.3.178.184 - 192.3.178.191
CIDR:           192.3.178.184/29
OriginAS:       AS36352
NetName:        CC-192-3-178-184-29
NetHandle:      NET-192-3-178-184-1
Parent:         NET-192-3-0-0-1
NetType:        Reallocated
RegDate:        2014-03-24
Updated:        2014-03-24
Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-192-3-178-184-1

OrgName:        Cloud Shards
OrgId:          CS-285
Address:        350 Main Street
City:           Buffalo
StateProv:      NY
PostalCode:     14202
Country:        US
RegDate:        2013-01-15
Updated:        2013-01-15
Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/CS-285

OrgAbuseHandle: CHANH5-ARIN
OrgAbuseName:   Chan, Harry
OrgAbusePhone:  +1-800-518-9716
OrgAbuseEmail:  [email protected]
OrgAbuseRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/CHANH5-ARIN

OrgTechHandle: CHANH5-ARIN
OrgTechName:   Chan, Harry
OrgTechPhone:  +1-800-518-9716
OrgTechEmail:  [email protected]
OrgTechRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/CHANH5-ARIN

# end


# start

NetRange:       192.3.0.0 - 192.3.255.255
CIDR:           192.3.0.0/16
OriginAS:       AS36352
NetName:        CC-15
NetHandle:      NET-192-3-0-0-1
Parent:         NET-192-0-0-0-0
NetType:        Direct Allocation
RegDate:        2013-06-07
Updated:        2013-06-07
Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-192-3-0-0-1

OrgName:        ColoCrossing
OrgId:          VGS-9
Address:        8469 Sheridan Drive
Address:        ATTN: ARIN
City:           Williamsville
StateProv:      NY
PostalCode:     14221
Country:        US
RegDate:        2005-06-20
Updated:        2012-01-10
Ref:            http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/VGS-9

OrgTechHandle: NETWO882-ARIN
OrgTechName:   Network Operations
OrgTechPhone:  +1-800-518-9716
OrgTechEmail:  [email protected]
OrgTechRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/NETWO882-ARIN

OrgAbuseHandle: ABUSE3246-ARIN
OrgAbuseName:   Abuse
OrgAbusePhone:  +1-800-518-9716
OrgAbuseEmail:  [email protected]
OrgAbuseRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ABUSE3246-ARIN

OrgNOCHandle: VIALA-ARIN
OrgNOCName:   Vial, Alex
OrgNOCPhone:  +1-716-335-9628
OrgNOCEmail:  [email protected]
OrgNOCRef:    http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/VIALA-ARIN
 

It goes:

CC --> CloudShards --> BitAccel --> VirtuaVPS on the IP space? 

That doesn't look all SWIPd right and such....  but I've never looked at an IP before or anything.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2014)

Paging Dr. @concerto49, please come school me and help this lad out.


----------



## zafouhar (Jun 25, 2014)

@drmike but BitAccel is hosted with CloudShards, check out 

Its just the IP was never swipped to BitAccel / VirtuaVPS


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 25, 2014)

drmike said:


> Paging Dr. @concerto49, please come school me and help this lad out.





zafouhar said:


> @drmike but BitAccel is hosted with CloudShards, check out
> 
> Its just the IP was never swipped to BitAccel / VirtuaVPS


Yeah whatever that was said.

For *immediate press release*:

This is via GetDedi's colocated rack with Colocrossing. Which is us anyway. I'm not going to name our customers, but there are probably more you never saw on LowEndBox. Why not pick those up too? 

We do all our SWIP in Dallas etc - will try to get back in touch with these ones.

*End press release.*

This was written by me and sadly I don't hold a director of operations role nor have a degree in PR.

As to Corey and his brother - I don't know. That story is left for the customer. That's privacy... or... for another press release another day. until then.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2014)

Love you concerto49... Inherited customer and or ip range via acquisition. Spot on.


SWIP is a sore topic up in the empire state. Think Spamhaus poked your upstream about such before in BUF, a few times.


----------



## coreyman (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol - you make drama out of almost anything @drmike. I'll get right down to it -

It appears Cody never changed the whois information after I registered the domain for him and sent it to his godaddy account. If you will notice the email address on that one is [email protected] and the phone number is 1.9037464414 (You can call him if you would like but I can barely get a hold of him as it is)

I actually already told him to change his whois information a few months ago because I was still on it but I guess he never did it.

Conversation went as -

Cody: Hey corey I have the cash will you register a domain for me?

Corey: Sure, give me the cash and I'll use my card. 5 minutes later, ok what's your godaddy account info so I can transfer it to you.

Cody: Gives godaddy account info and then sets his domain up....

In regards to cloudflare, he was highly against spending $20/mo when he wasn't making but like $30/mo and I couldn't convince him that it was worth it no matter what, so I decided to help him out and add his domain to my cloudflare account for $5/mo

@sv01

We use the same test ip address because he rents server space from me.

_/such crimez_

As far as him getting posted 18 days AFTER me, that's because lowendbox is unorganized or something else is going on there. He sent in his offer several months before me, and then didn't get posted until 18 days after my post - very weird.


----------



## hzr (Jun 25, 2014)

so.. this isn't related to at all?


----------



## coreyman (Jun 25, 2014)

hzr said:


> so.. this isn't related to at all?



No it isn't, and Cody's was registered first


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 26, 2014)

As far as the WHOIS information goes, when the domain was transferred to me I changed the information into my name. For some reason GoDaddy loves to change it back. This happened about 3 times, I gave them a call today whenever someone pointed it out on my LEB add, as mentioned by drmike. GoDaddy has fixed the mistake, and has changed my WHOIS information to be representative of my information. You can view it here: http://who.godaddy.com/whoisstd.aspx?domain=virtuavps.com&prog_id=GoDaddy

The reason I use the same test file as Corey, is because when I started I rented server space from him. I did not need a full server, and could not pay for a full server's rent when I was making at most 30-50 bucks a month. I have since acquired my own server in LA, but continue to rent from him in NY because I have not received enough orders to put my own server in NY yet. 

As far as having the same Cloudflare as my brother - it's simple. Lower overhead. If you had the choice between paying $20 a month and $5 a month for the same service, what would you do?

As far as my post coming AFTER BitAccels: LEB needs to get on that. I applied for a post at least a month before BitAccel did. I actually ended up having to message the moderator on LowEndBox to get them to look at my application for a post, whereas they looked at my brother's with one glance and gave him a date. Then they gave me a date. And pushed me back because Chicago VPS needed to be posted... hmmm.... wonder why? Then they pushed me back because they didn't want to put their tutorials "too close together". So no, it's not a coincidence that I was posted soon after him. I should have been posted way before him.

Also, I am in no way affiliated with VirtuaClub. I have never heard of them until now... also seems I registered my domain and had advertisements going before they were registered so.. eh. \ o / 

I don't mind being transparent at all, and I have been since I started the company. There shouldn't be a problem with the way I'm running things. I'm keeping costs as low as possible so that my revenue can meet those costs. It's simple business. 

If you have any more questions about the way I'm running my business, feel free to contact me via email: [email protected] or by phone: 903-746-4414. However, I usually don't answer phone numbers I don't know. Feel free to leave a voicemail! 

- Cody


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Lol - you make drama out of almost anything @drmike. I'll get right down to it...


Have to admit too many pigeons on the wire crapping funny on this one.

We are forgiving around here....  If I wanted to create drama, I would have spent more time posting and pushing stuff out..  This was just a blah, be honest, clean your room sort of thing.

I buy you aren't related.  You are just brothers.  Probably the same address, share the same CF account, same servers (well some of them)....  Nested inside of CC via a reseller 3-4 levels down you are sort of....

Hey if I didn't take *some* notice, I'd be getting finger banged and people crying I wasn't playing fair.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, I throw up the green light for Corey and Cody, they took jabs at CVPS, LEB, CC.  

Usually happens    Now get off that forsaken network for your own good.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 26, 2014)

why only you reply on http://lowendbox.com/blog/virtuavps-4-20month-1gb-and-6-6month-1-5gb-in-buffalo-la-and-dallas/ ? where's your 'brother'

I don't believe it  someone asking his brother to buy domain for his 'company'.


Conversation went as -
Cody: Hey corey I have the cash will you register a domain for me?
Corey: Sure, give me the cash and I'll use my card. 5 minutes later, ok what's your godaddy account info so I can transfer it to you.
Cody: Gives godaddy account info and then sets his domain up....


this company must be joke.


The reason I use the same test file as Corey, is because when I started I rented server space from him.
I did not need a full server, and could not pay for a full server's rent when 
I was making at most 30-50 bucks a month. 
I have since acquired my own server in LA, but continue to rent from him in NY because 
I have not received enough orders to put my own server in NY yet.
????


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 26, 2014)

@drmike, Finger banging doesn't sound too bad...
If only I knew where else to go 

@sv01, I replied to the post. It was removed by the moderator because it was rather.. obscene. Because my WHOIS information is public. It is correct. It is not private. It is not messed up. Yet LEB decided to threaten me with making me give refunds to all my customers and telling everyone I'm untrustworthy.

All because some kiddo can't read a WHOIS file.


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh and @sv01, what does it take to convince you, do you need to see my credit card statement? You are relentless.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 26, 2014)

Virtua - Cody said:


> Oh and @sv01, what does it take to convince you, do you need to see my credit card statement? You are relentless.


To be honest this is the best opportunity you have for somehow convincing me you aren't a client pump-n-dumping summer host


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 26, 2014)

Virtua - Cody said:


> @...
> 
> 
> my WHOIS information is public. It is correct. It is not private. It is not messed up.Yet LEB decided to threaten me with making me give refunds to all my customers and telling everyone I'm untrustworthy.
> ...


That's actually very humorous that they threatened you over WHOIS info because one of their favorites 123systems is on the same regular LowEndBox rotation as ChicagoVPS and the Better Business Business has a warning on 123systems profile telling people to contact IC3.gov because the address that was listed on the WHOIS at the time the warning was issued by the BBB doesn't even exist (not to mention the fact that reviews of 123sys are almost 100% negative lately).

for the people who like to see proof, links to 123sys BBB profile

http://www.bbb.org/north-east-florida/business-reviews/internet-web-hosting/123systems-solutions-in-douglas-ga-235960749/



> Additional Information
> According to the USPS the 836 N Peterson Ave Ste 701, Douglas, GA address for this company is not valid.  Our mail has been returned by the USPS as "Return to Sender No Such Number Unable to Forward".  You may wish to contact the Internet Crimes office at www.IC3.org for further assistance.


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 26, 2014)

texteditor said:


> To be honest this is the best opportunity you have for somehow convincing me you aren't a client pump-n-dumping summer host


 Pump and dump?

Well I'd love to tell you how I have a high customer retention rate, low product costs, and a very high server up-time percentage - but you wouldn't believe me. I'd love to tell you how I stay up until 3-5 AM every morning, and wake up around 8 to check support tickets to make sure no one goes over an hour without an answer - but you wouldn't believe me. I have been transparent, and will always be transparent. All of my information is correct, you can even send me a call or a text on the number I provided earlier in this forum. There's no reason why you should think I'm a "pump and dump" because I've given you no criteria on which to base that hypothesis. You're just being an overzealous skeptic. Which is good in most cases, but at some point you have to have some sort of trust, or else you have no place in the business, or at the very least on this thread - because I've provided all the information I can for everyone to see.


- Edit: Removed obscene language.


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 26, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> That's actually very humorous that they threatened you over WHOIS info because one of their favorites 123systems is on the same regular LowEndBox rotation as ChicagoVPS and the Better Business Business has a warning on 123systems profile telling people to contact IC3.gov because the address that was listed on the WHOIS at the time the warning was issued by the BBB doesn't even exist (not to mention the fact that reviews of 123sys are almost 100% negative lately).
> 
> for the people who like to see proof, links to 123sys BBB profile
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/north-east-florida/business-reviews/internet-web-hosting/123systems-solutions-in-douglas-ga-235960749/


Seems like they're bullying the little guy to me.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 26, 2014)

Virtua - Cody said:


> If it still isn't enough for you... well.. _tough shit. _


Cody, as an outside observer, I can tell you that you had me on your side throughout your whole post until the end.

Remember, this is a public and you are being judged by everyone not just the person you are addressing.


----------



## coreyman (Jun 26, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Cody, as an outside observer, I can tell you that you had me on your side throughout your whole post until the end.
> 
> Remember, this is a public and you are being judged by everyone not just the person you are addressing.


What should he have said differently?


----------



## tonyg (Jun 26, 2014)

coreyman said:


> What should he have said differently?


Eliminate:

If it still isn't enough for you... well.. _tough shit. _


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 26, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Cody, as an outside observer, I can tell you that you had me on your side throughout your whole post until the end.
> 
> Remember, this is a public and you are being judged by everyone not just the person you are addressing.


I understand this is the public. I apologize if the way I worded that offended you or anyone else in any way, it's just the only thing that came to my mind at the time I wrote the post.. I was getting aggravated at having to continually defend myself as if I'm on trial here. I haven't done a single thing wrong, but it seems as if people are trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## coreyman (Jun 26, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Eliminate:
> 
> If it still isn't enough for you... well.. _tough shit. _


I think he would still like to get his point accross that he isn't providing anymore information to him, so that would need a reword not an elimination.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 26, 2014)

Virtua - Cody said:


> I understand this is the public. I apologize if the way I worded that offended you or anyone else in any way, it's just the only thing that came to my mind at the time I wrote the post.. I was getting aggravated at having to continually defend myself as if I'm on trial here. I haven't done a single thing wrong, but it seems as if people are trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill.


You didn't offend me, but you lost the validity of the rest of your post.

Please reread your post at a later time (once you cooled off) and then you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 26, 2014)

I understand and have removed the sentence.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 26, 2014)

Virtua - Cody said:


> Seems like they're bullying the little guy to me.


Not in the slightest.  123S (a former client of ours) is a one-man operation run by an amateur.  I cannot attest for the quality of service as I refused to trust him with my data - but I can say he has a public history of racking up bills at one provider, then bailing and moving his entire operation before doing the same thing again.

Current theory is that he ran out of places to bail to, and quietly accepted a (partial?) buyout from CVPS.  He deserves every bit of the reputation he has.


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh wow. 

With reputations like that in the industry, I can definitely see where people in this thread are coming from. But at some point pushing for more information I believe goes too far. Like I said earlier, you have to have some sort of trust with a provider, but if you're so close minded to new providers you'll never get to a point where you can trust someone knew. 

I sound like a relationship guidance counselor here... lol.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 26, 2014)

> With reputations like that in the industry, I can definitely see where people in this thread are coming from.


When something new appears on LowEndBox the general presumption is guilty until proven innocent because from past experience with offers over there they often are guilty.    Maarten is the last person who should be saying anything about private WHOIS though because his employers ColoCrossing use private WHOIS info on their sites: ChicagoVPS, HudsonValleyHost, LowEndBox,  and LowEndTalk.

EDIT: Correction. My bad.  ChicagoVPS is not owned, either wholly or partly, by ColoCrossing and is an independent company.  I apologize for incorrectly listing them as a ColoCrossing property.  I will now go stand in the corner with my head hung in shame.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, the brothers on this one might be getting a harsh shaking.

Now if this wasn't on CC's network, and nested within GetDedi (which was an eyebrow raiser quiet deal), and was SWIPd properly and the WHOIS was ahh fully public - not go to the special site to see, and if the test IPs weren't the same.... STOP IT. 

Here's my big dig and picture,   I dealt with nearly the same last year around the same time I do believe.  Then it was the never ending shell companies that were showing up on LEB and all owned/controller/invested in/whatever by ServerMania.  In that I proved multiple companies were family nested (i.e. one with a guy and another shoved in his father's name,  another was same guy with company and other company shoved in his brothers name).

It's sadly, the same LEB listings, the same datacenter (Buffalo, ColoCrossing).... and the overlap/shared weird stuff... So you get heat....

Only thing missing is the fellas on this one being from greater Buffalo or across the river Ontario...  I know you lads aren't....

Absent someone digging a little something else up, I'll be quiet on this   I give a green light.. Hopefully later I don't find you both were at CC/subsidiary working/contracting/ticketing and egg on my face


----------



## Neo (Jun 26, 2014)

Found another one: clouds4india

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29953/selling-1-gb-kvm-6#latest


----------



## MartinD (Jun 26, 2014)

Being a newbie and coming in to a community with arrogance and a narcissistic attitude makes you look like an ass..and indeed a possible pump n dumper.


Also, as others have said, anyone using CC tends to find themselves with a lot to prove before they move out of the LOLYEAHRIGHT group.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Neo said:


> Found another one: clouds4india
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29953/selling-1-gb-kvm-6#latest


Let's start a thread for this since offtopic and ....


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 26, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Being a newbie and coming in to a community with arrogance and a narcissistic attitude makes you look like an ass..and indeed a possible pump n dumper.
> 
> 
> Also, as others have said, anyone using CC tends to find themselves with a lot to prove before they move out of the LOLYEAHRIGHT group.


Call me what you may, but put yourself in my shoes and ask yourself how you would have handled it. Probably pretty close to the way I did.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 26, 2014)

I wouldn't have chosen your providers for a start so no, I wouldn't have reacted the same way. Regardless, someone who's new to a community shouldn't act like that - first impressions stick.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Big picture, these two will be fine if they put distance between their companies properly.  As in their own servers, IPs, etc.  Right now it smells like a reseller deal leveraging dual post/ad ability (which I've poked about for a year or two over there and what could/will occur due to encouraging such a work around)...

The CC relationship, it's surviveable per se.  It just isn't good for sales in the segment they muscle busted (CC/LE*)... Oversaturated and tons of drama (actual drama, not just me scab picking them).

I just ask that you remember the poor servers we've seen at CC in near past --- Google: colocrossing  --> then go to images... And remember the routers/switches with the funny round robin set up.... and the many many shells (ServerMania ran over 6 different co's through that marketplace last year + CC's brands)....

It's like moving into a neighborhood you know sucks, then getting jacked... then saying unfair.  You fellows aren't new to the industry, you've had companies for a few years...


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 27, 2014)

@MartinD, I'm sure you wouldn't have, knowing what you know, but I'm brand new so I have some learning to do. First impressions do stick, and if I would have just bent over and taken it that would leave an impression too.. I guess it's just how you want to look at it. It's either good or bad in every person's eyes the way I stuck up for myself, and I do realize I could have handled a few things in a better way and I do apologize for those mistakes, but yes even I make mistakes. 

@drmike I will be happy to put more distance between his and my companies' once I have enough revenue to move out _completely _on my own. Right now I can't exactly afford E5 single-server Colo in 3 locations, which is why it's better for me to rent through other people. In fact, I recently tried to rent through Versaweb out of LA and got screwed out of quite a bit of money so, I'm trying to regroup. It put me back a quite a bit.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 27, 2014)

Cody, are you the younger brother... possibly around age 18?

Maybe I'm wrong but it seems a little bit to me like he's seen his brother is making some money in this space and now it's his time to start making his own money he's decided to follow in his footsteps, renting from him and using his connections to keep startup costs low... not necessarily a bad thing but if I was looking to host with you I'd probably see how things go down over the next few months first.

Good luck I guess, you might want to diversify a bit though. What's stopping me going to your brother or any other number of CC resellers over you, what do your services bring to the table?


----------



## coreyman (Jun 27, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Cody, are you the younger brother... possibly around age 18?
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong but it seems a little bit to me like he's seen his brother is making some money in this space and now it's his time to start making his own money he's decided to follow in his footsteps, renting from him and using his connections to keep startup costs low... not necessarily a bad thing but if I was looking to host with you I'd probably see how things go down over the next few months first.
> 
> Good luck I guess, you might want to diversify a bit though. What's stopping me going to your brother or any other number of CC resellers over you, what do your services bring to the table?


Actually I was the one that suggested to him that he use my connections to keep his costs low - so yes that is a big factor there. I will let him respond to the rest.


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 27, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Cody, are you the younger brother... possibly around age 18?
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong but it seems a little bit to me like he's seen his brother is making some money in this space and now it's his time to start making his own money he's decided to follow in his footsteps, renting from him and using his connections to keep startup costs low... not necessarily a bad thing but if I was looking to host with you I'd probably see how things go down over the next few months first.
> 
> Good luck I guess, you might want to diversify a bit though. What's stopping me going to your brother or any other number of CC resellers over you, what do your services bring to the table?


Yes I am the younger brother.


Thank you for the good wishes. I have been wanting to diversify, I just do not have the capital to do so yet. But hopefully I can begin to diversify soon.

Nothing is stopping you - other than quality of service.

*My life is this business. *


I work hard to ensure my customers receive both a quality product and quality service from myself. I have sacrificed all luxuries of a "normal" life to pursue this business, and I will do everything in my power to ensure that not only my customers are happy, but that this business survives.

That is what you receive from my business, over anyone else's.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2014)

Virtua - Cody said:


> *My life is this business. *


Just be very, very careful that you don't end up like GVH going that route.


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Just be very, very careful that you don't end up like GVH going that route.


Like whom?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 27, 2014)

hahaaaa... your brother can regale you with that tale.  As a tl;dr (spoiler: don't feel sorry for the kid, he does this all the time) -


----------



## Virtua - Cody (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh!! I read about that... yeah.. I'm mentally stable.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 9, 2014)

hzr said:


> so.. this isn't related to at all?


No we are not related to them at all. Honestly we didn't hear about the company which this thread is about until after we started advertising. 

Also this thread reminded me I never changed my whois. I updated the company name,phone/fax and email to reflect what it is suppose to be.


----------



## S-Jack (Jul 13, 2014)

I've seen plenty popping up around the year! I commented on one's Facebook status the other day and a mate got into their admin panel... They're not very safe & they use Eleven2, I decided that most people that use E2 are not going to be round for long due to they're not willing to pay for quality.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 13, 2014)

S-Jack said:


> I've seen plenty popping up around the year! I commented on one's Facebook status the other day and a mate got into their admin panel... They're not very safe & they use Eleven2, I decided that most people that use E2 are not going to be round for long due to they're not willing to pay for quality.


What does this even mean?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 13, 2014)

coreyman said:


> What does this even mean?


Daddy left the alcohol cabinet unlocked.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 13, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Daddy left the alcohol cabinet unlocked.


Yea I assume this is what happened


----------

